# German Blue Angel



## pnutbutr (Dec 27, 2015)

I can't seem to find much info on my German blue angelfish, and I can't seem to figure out why he doesn't eat much. He is new to the 60 gal tank (2 weeks) and seems to get bullied a bit by the Koi Angelfish that I already had.

When the blue tries to swim up at the top or too far around the tank, the Koi will chase him back down behind the decorations. (big ship, and driftwood)

Does anyone have any experience with what my German Blue may be looking for in food? He spits out flakes, brine shrimp, and bloodworms. I have been giving all the fish in the tank some mashed up peas, and the blue did seem to eat some of that. 

Thanks


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

One of the problems could be they maybe two males. The Koi also may figure that it is his tank and does not want others in there. One way of spreading out the aggression would be to move your decorations around in your tank so both fish think there is no territory just for them. German blue Angelfish are no different than Koi it is just a colour morph of the Silver Angels. What else do you have in the tank? You may need some other fish to distract the Angels. As for feeding do not feed anything for two days then just feed a little at a time. Why are you feeding peas? Good luck.


----------



## pnutbutr (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.
I have 3 Gouromis (sp) 1 Sailfin Molly 3 Tetra,s and 3 Guppies 1 Australian rainbow 1 red fin shark (catfish) 1 Silver tip shark (catfish). All of them get along and there is no fighting. The only issue is that the gold Koi does not allow the Blue to swim around the tank much. I've been thinking of taking the gold koi out of the tank for awhile and then reintroduce him/her?  He may not want to be so aggressive if he is once again the new guy. I have already moved all the ornaments around. The Koi always looks for the Blue anyway. The only other fish he bothers. I guess he just see's him as his only rival, I don't know what else.  

The peas are a recommendation from almost every site I researched. I have no live plants, and apparently it is a good idea to feed peas or even zucchini once in awhile as roughage against the high fat blood worms or shrimp. They all loved it.


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

pnutbutr said:


> I can't seem to find much info on my German blue angelfish, and I can't seem to figure out why he doesn't eat much. He is new to the 60 gal tank (2 weeks) and seems to get bullied a bit by the Koi Angelfish that I already had.
> 
> When the blue tries to swim up at the top or too far around the tank, the Koi will chase him back down behind the decorations. (big ship, and driftwood)
> 
> ...


I have kois and blue angels as well, they get along fine. I am not too sure about how big your angels are but my pair of blue and Kois are roughly the same size. What Pntbtr said makes sense. If your koi is a dominant male he could be reminding the Blue that he is boss. A Land scape change might solve your problem. Then again every fish is different and there are some cases when fish just wont plain get along no matter what you do.


----------

